# Songs that knock / BASS tracks



## streetlifer

I'll start it off, this shit knocks!

Daz Dillinger - My system

http://www.mediafire.com/?k08acyh1tld


----------



## cl1965ss

CUT IT UP DEAF CD BY DJ JEALOUS J.  

I MIGHT BE SHOWIN MY AGE ON THIS ONE.


----------



## Brahma Brian

There are several threads exactly like this one in this forum...


----------



## BIG DIRTY

LIL JOHN AND HE EASTISE BOYZ - BIA BIA


----------



## kandylac

Hit Hard By M.C.A.D.E.


----------



## Peezy_420

"Thuggin" Webbie uffin:

"On Some Real Shit" Daz ft Rick Ross

"We Gonna Rumble" Project Pat


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

OUTLAW BASS.GOT'S CYCLES TOO


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Feb 4 2009, 06:25 PM~12906783
> *OUTLAW BASS.GOT'S  CYCLES TOO
> *


THAT IS NOT BASS. THAT IS JUST TONES AND THINGS LIKE THAT, YOU GOTTA ROCK SOME REALLY BEATS, MUSIC SHIT LIKE THAT


----------



## Airborne

Snap yo fingas-lil john


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Feb 4 2009, 04:25 PM~12906783
> *OUTLAW BASS.GOT'S  CYCLES TOO
> *


WELL WHEN I WANT BASS SONGS THAT ONE OF MY favorite CDS TO bump(when i just whant to beat the block down) :biggrin: they got nothing but bass mixes.


----------



## BIG DIRTY

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 4 2009, 06:57 PM~12907125
> *Snap yo fingas-lil john
> *


YEAH THAT AINT BAD EITHER


----------



## CasinoDreams

certified gangsters jim jones
dip set 45th and broadway


----------



## lazy14

late nite tip - 36 mafia
aint no future in yo frontin - mc breed and the dfc
lil flip - game over
oxycotton - lil whyte
northern pride - big tone
burbons and lacs - master p


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

lowdowen this shit hits :0 



 K1NIb6sMy2Q&feature=related


----------



## streetlifer

gucci mane and shawty lo-gettin it in ft.propa boi





gorrila zoe - walk with a waddle





Gucci Mane - swing my door






Pimp C - Knockin Doors Down





Young Jeezy ft. USDA - White Girl





Young Jeezy - Thug Motivation 101





Young Jeezy - Air Forces


----------



## streetlifer

young jeezy - j.e.e.z.y





young jeezy-jeezy da snowman





young jeezy-Ya Dig (shit knocks hard)





young jeezy-all i need





Set it off soundtrack-Sex is on my mind (gay ass song but shit has deep bass)


----------



## streetlifer

The whole crunk juice album (gotta have P.M. me for a link)

Lil Jon - Da Blow





Lil Jon - White Meat





Lil Jon - Don't Fuck With Me (give it a min for the bass to kick in)





Lil Jon - One Night Stand (another gay song that bumps)





Lil Jon-Real ***** Role Call (song is had with ice cube)





whole CD is a must have!


----------



## streetlifer

Bone crusher - I never scared (this song get low thru out the whole song)





Grippin' the Grain Chopped and Screwed by Bone Crusher





What this song dose





lil Scrappy - no problem (shit gets low) The vid is tight 2 like training day except wrong year monte calo


----------



## streetlifer

Don Omar - Conteo THIS MOTHA FUCKA KNOCKS!!!





Bassotronics-Bass I love you good for Driver excursion


----------



## monsterpuff

breakin sketti- bun b


----------



## Eazy

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Feb 4 2009, 02:40 PM~12904672
> *"Thuggin" Webbie uffin:
> 
> "On Some Real Shit" Daz ft Rick Ross
> 
> "We Gonna Rumble" Project Pat*


*The whole "Ghetty Green" album by Project Pat *


----------



## mkvelidadon

> _Originally posted by streetlifer_@Feb 5 2009, 04:07 AM~12912651
> *
> lil Scrappy - no problem (shit gets low) The vid is tight 2 like training day except wrong year monte calo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's my brother in law's car. He got it parked outside funny shit haven't seen the video in a long while. He from Family Legacy CC.


----------



## Ragtop Ted

Good topic :biggrin:


----------



## badcayne

MC Eight.FT Mr.Scarface - N2Deep






Gorilla Zoe - Hood *****






Andre Nickatina - Killa Whale


----------



## badcayne

Andre Nickatina - I'm a Pisces






Andre Nickatina - Sexy Lil Neighbor






Dru Down - Can You Feel Me






NAS - Hip Hop is Dead


----------



## AndrewH

pretty much every song has bass... :uh: 

what bumps in your car may not bump in mine,if your looking for somthing that bumps in every car, 3 6 mafia sweeps the 20-120hz range with a classic lack of style


----------



## Z'SZEUSZAPCO

Too $hort's "the ghetto" slaps tremendously. :thumbsup:


----------



## Peezy_420

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Feb 8 2009, 02:23 PM~12941940
> *pretty much every song has bass...  :uh:
> 
> what bumps in your car may not bump in mine,if your looking for somthing that bumps in every car, 3 6 mafia sweeps the 20-120hz range with a classic lack of style
> *


:no: afraid not..listen to "Today Was A Good Day" in your ride..that don't beat for shit


----------



## Peezy_420

> _Originally posted by monsterpuff_@Feb 7 2009, 10:49 PM~12938391
> *breakin sketti- bun b
> *


:thumbsup: "Keep It 100" beats hard as hell on my 15's


----------



## skyliner32

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 2 2009, 04:01 PM~12884459
> *CUT IT UP DEAF CD BY DJ JEALOUS J.
> 
> I MIGHT BE SHOWIN MY AGE ON THIS ONE.
> *


x2


----------



## streetlifer

Thiss song is WOW!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## streetlifer




----------



## streetlifer

Link to D/L song:

http://www.filecloud.com/files/file.php?user_file_id=655085

Click on "slowed you aint know" file then click "begin download" then click "no account" then let the 1 min timer run out and download!


----------



## Peezy_420

"Top Back" T.I.


----------



## fatcaddy

LIL JON-THROW IT UP

That shit beats like a mutherfucker!!!!


----------



## Peezy_420

> _Originally posted by fatcaddy_@Feb 12 2009, 08:03 AM~12981528
> *LIL JON-THROW IT UP
> 
> That shit beats like a mutherfucker!!!!
> *


x2 uffin: :0


----------



## streetlifer

> _Originally posted by mkvelidadon_@Feb 8 2009, 12:14 AM~12939886
> *That's my brother in law's car. He got it parked outside funny shit haven't seen the video in a long while. He from Family Legacy CC.
> *


Is that right? Nice monte!


----------



## streetlifer

> _Originally posted by streetlifer_@Feb 11 2009, 07:55 AM~12971821
> *Thiss song is WOW!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Here a download link for the song I just uploaded it up for you guys be careful it has bass tones in it I did not make this song I just coverted it to mp3 and uploded. This shit knocks siick! 

http://www.mediafire.com/?yowewdwnnmc


----------



## streetlifer

> _Originally posted by streetlifer_@Feb 11 2009, 08:22 AM~12972048
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to D/L song:
> 
> http://www.filecloud.com/files/file.php?user_file_id=655085
> 
> Click on "slowed you aint know" file then click "begin download" then click "no account" then let the 1 min timer run out and download!
> *


Faster link
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?yjjydmyy43d


----------



## Firtyfwee

Shine cause i grind by Crime Mob 

mega bass for this song


----------



## streetlifer

JUVENILLE - In my life
This shit knocks rediculious!!!!!!!! must download sounds like it dosn't but fuuuck!!! Check it out non stop bass! Sounds like tone cycles... :wow:


----------



## streetlifer

Dj Billy e Beats 4 my van





Download link:
http://rs93.rapidshare.com/files/43501539/Beats_4_My_Van.mp3


----------



## Brahma Brian

> _Originally posted by streetlifer_@Feb 13 2009, 01:38 PM~12993721
> *JUVENILLE - In my life
> This shit knocks rediculious!!!!!!!! must download sounds like it dosn't but fuuuck!!! Check it out non stop bass! Sounds like tone cycles... :wow:
> *


http://www.seeqpod.com/api/best?m=365f2c84...a46fccfb7d6e61a

 :cheesy:


----------



## streetlifer

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Feb 13 2009, 04:05 PM~12996540
> *http://www.seeqpod.com/api/best?m=365f2c84...a46fccfb7d6e61a
> 
> :cheesy:
> *


Thanks, here I made it into a mp3 for everyone thanks for the stream link!  

JUVENILLE - In my life MP3 Download Link:
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?m4zmmtymmgg
Thanks to Brahma Brian for the link


----------



## Brahma Brian

> _Originally posted by streetlifer_@Feb 13 2009, 09:35 PM~12997567
> *Thanks, here I made it into a mp3 for everyone thanks for the stream link!
> 
> JUVENILLE - In my life MP3 Download Link:
> http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?m4zmmtymmgg
> Thanks to Brahma Brian for the link
> *


That's a d/l link, not a stream link.

Let me guess, you use Internet Explorer? LOL

Use FireFox like the rest of us power users!


----------



## streetlifer

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Feb 14 2009, 11:59 PM~13007059
> *That's a d/l link, not a stream link.
> 
> Let me guess, you use Internet Explorer? LOL
> 
> Use FireFox like the rest of us power users!
> *


I'm gonna check out this firefox thanks for the advise


----------



## ClownTown661

The NEWER Remix of Slow Love by Docc Boxx. Major BASS!!!!!!!!!!!Also, songs by Silencer.......................


----------



## streetlifer

> _Originally posted by ClownTown661_@Feb 19 2009, 01:54 AM~13047542
> *The NEWER Remix of Slow Love by Docc Boxx. Major BASS!!!!!!!!!!!Also, songs by Silencer.......................
> *



i'll get it for us asap


----------



## streetlifer

> _Originally posted by ClownTown661_@Feb 19 2009, 01:54 AM~13047542
> *The NEWER Remix of Slow Love by Docc Boxx. Major BASS!!!!!!!!!!!Also, songs by Silencer.......................
> *



Here we go 

Slow Love 
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?gg4dmdmemmn


----------



## jonjay206

No one gonna throw some Lynch in the mix whole Loaded album beats


----------



## streetlifer

> _Originally posted by jonjay206_@Feb 20 2009, 02:12 PM~13061818
> *No one gonna throw some Lynch in the mix whole Loaded album beats
> *


You mean brotha lynch hung


----------



## J dogg

brotha lynch hung is the shit!!!!!!


----------



## Peezy_420

"Pimp Like Me" Twista..shit had my speakers trippin :0 uffin:


----------



## slammin64

LIL' WAYNE - A MILLI 

this song beats ! :biggrin:


----------



## BlackRob8687




----------



## streetlifer

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@Feb 28 2009, 08:45 AM~13137183
> *"Pimp Like Me" Twista..shit had my speakers trippin :0 uffin:
> *


Ill post it up asap


----------



## streetlifer

> _Originally posted by slammin64_@Feb 28 2009, 11:00 AM~13138081
> *LIL' WAYNE - A MILLI
> 
> this song beats !  :biggrin:
> *


Fuckin' hate lil wayne but its not what this topic is about, if the song bumps then it bumps i'll try it out tonight at the car wash i'll just turn down the voice on my EQ :biggrin:


----------



## streetlifer

> _Originally posted by J dogg_@Feb 27 2009, 08:31 PM~13134227
> *brotha lynch hung is the shit!!!!!!
> *


What song from him bumps the most? :0


----------



## streetlifer

> _Originally posted by BlackRob8687_@Feb 28 2009, 10:24 PM~13142358
> *
> *


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by streetlifer_@Feb 11 2009, 08:55 AM~12971821
> *Thiss song is WOW!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


X2 Lost a couple 12" to that song


----------



## streetlifer

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Mar 1 2009, 01:56 PM~13145832
> *X2 Lost a couple 12" to that song
> *


----------



## Pitbullx

they fucked that song up by embedding those tones


----------



## streetlifer

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Mar 1 2009, 03:01 PM~13146207
> *they fucked that song up by embedding those tones
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Peezy_420

> _Originally posted by streetlifer_@Mar 1 2009, 02:26 PM~13145339
> *Ill post it up asap
> *


Phat ass beat--especially at the end, Twista's still got it uffin:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Mar 1 2009, 05:01 PM~13146207
> *they fucked that song up by embedding those tones
> *


I saw a vid of it playing in the Hoopty and decided against fucking with it.


----------



## Dysfunctional73




----------



## dayton roller

NEMESIS AND DJ MAGIC MIKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by streetlifer_@Mar 1 2009, 07:42 PM~13146857
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


its a dirty clipped signal.... doesnt sound like music just a nasty tone.... 

Ill stick to the original version, my subs move more than enough air without shitty music


----------



## streetlifer

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Mar 2 2009, 10:35 PM~13161514
> *its a dirty clipped signal.... doesnt sound like music just a nasty tone....
> 
> Ill stick to the original version, my subs move more than enough air without shitty music
> *


Thats funny I didnt't remember asking your opinion but fuck it you don't like the shit then don't listen to it no one's forcing it on you


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by streetlifer_@Mar 3 2009, 09:41 PM~13170922
> *Thats funny I didnt't remember asking your opinion but fuck it you don't like the shit then don't listen to it no one's forcing it on you
> *


wash the sand out of your vagina bitch


----------



## streetlifer

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Mar 3 2009, 07:45 PM~13171753
> *wash the sand out of your vagina bitch
> *


Get off my nuts already dick rider and get off your rag you come in here like an old man that can't get his dick up any more face it your an old ass man that aint got shit going for him except knowing some car audio facts and you live in one of the poorist places maybe even the most crapist one next to tj and to top it off your black and you suck the mods dicks on Layitlow damn you suck at life :cheesy: But fuck it you still got layitlow to come and shine on WWWAAAAAHHHAHAHAHA!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Fuck it I don't blame you if I were you I'd be on layitlow as well trying to be a sombody :cheesy:


----------



## BlackRob8687




----------



## Peezy_420

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Mar 3 2009, 09:45 PM~13171753
> *wash the sand out of your vagina bitch
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by streetlifer_@Mar 3 2009, 11:06 PM~13172108
> *Get off my nuts already dick rider and get off your rag you come in here like an old man that can't get his dick up any more face it your an old ass man that aint got shit going for him except knowing some car audio facts and you live in one of the poorist places maybe even the most crapist one next to tj and to top it off your black and you suck the mods dicks on Layitlow damn you suck at life  :cheesy:  But fuck it you still got layitlow to come and shine on WWWAAAAAHHHAHAHAHA!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  Fuck it I don't blame you if I were you I'd be on layitlow as well trying to be a sombody  :cheesy:
> *


awww is the pussy ass wannabe mad.... stop trying to look like G with your bathroom self portraits and get a fucking clue....my house is probably twice the size of your shanty and you dont want to go there about money... Ive probably spent more on my kennels than you made in the past 3 months.....and as far as being black, you are damn right I am and Im proud of it.... I could say something lame like your mom/sister loves this black dick but that would be a lie because noone could pay me to get within 5ft of those dirty ass paisas...


----------



## streetlifer

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Mar 4 2009, 08:36 PM~13185586
> *awww is the pussy ass wannabe mad.... stop trying to look like G with your bathroom self portraits and get a fucking clue....my house is probably twice the size of your shanty and you dont want to go there about money... Ive probably spent more on my kennels than you made in the past 3 months.....and as far as being black, you are damn right I am and Im proud of it.... I could say something lame like your mom/sister loves this black dick but that would be a lie because noone could pay me to get within 5ft of those dirty ass paisas...
> *


 :roflmao: Listen here you washed up fake ass wanna be out of work UFC fighting champion has been. Your a lame old man that breeds half breed muts for a living now I see the reason for your living environment were you reside, unlike your uneducated simple minded "african american" statistic self I got a college education and utilized it to my advantage and you my simple minded friend are not nor will ever be on my level. You wanted to talk about house size in your last post and you think your house is bigger then mine please if I sold my house I could go to your "ghetto" and buy three houses see it's called "property value" something you don't know about "bumper lip" due to the fact that you rent your home you might own it but why would you want to live in that crappy place I quess your kind like to stick together as for my "mom/sister " being on your nuts please they don't want to be with a little boy that sells dogs for a living thats not a respectable occupation I use to sell dog when I was in jr high :cheesy: your a lame washed up sorry excuse for a human being. What are you gonna come out with next you sell bean pies on the side? Oh and by the way black bitches are always on the nuts when I come around but I don't play in the mud. Grow up old man don't you got a family or a wife :uh: leave the car audio and dogs to us youngsters and grow up! :cheesy:


----------



## Brahma Brian

Back on topic, or it's closed, yall's choice...


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Mar 5 2009, 05:18 PM~13192397
> *Back on topic, or it's closed, yall's choice...
> *


We have mods on LIL?


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Mar 2 2009, 08:24 PM~13156563
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


What in the everloving fuck are you into!?


----------



## Peezy_420

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Mar 5 2009, 03:18 PM~13192397
> *Back on topic, or it's closed, yall's choice...
> *


:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: @ your avitar. I like how you can't 'Touch This' :roflmao:


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Mar 5 2009, 04:18 PM~13192397
> *Back on topic, or it's closed, yall's choice...
> *


close it....


----------



## DenaLove

Rbl Posse-Blue Bird


----------



## stylisticsla

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bALk1POlEKU DJ Magic Mike - Feel The Bass http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n13K5BWZBP4 Posse On Broadway - Sir - Mix - A- Lot http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzTpKWTEnTY Dj Magic Mike - Drop The Bass


----------



## Dysfunctional73

MOAR LIKE DJ MAGIC MIKE - DROP THE FAIL


----------



## streetlifer

> _Originally posted by stylisticsla_@Mar 5 2009, 09:56 PM~13197632
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bALk1POlEKU DJ Magic Mike - Feel The Bass http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n13K5BWZBP4 Posse On Broadway - Sir - Mix - A- Lot http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bzTpKWTEnTY Dj Magic Mike - Drop The Bass
> *


Thats some good stuff right there  You'll like these tracks 

Bass Patrol - All hoes

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XhFp6TOlSqQ

Bass Patrol - Sweet Nothings

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8hOYYUXIp8

BASS NATIONAL ANTHEM Dj Fury

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6CyXbP7Mvw

Remix to posse on broadway 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOPDavjkVd4


----------



## jonjay206

> _Originally posted by dayton roller_@Mar 2 2009, 06:35 PM~13157214
> *NEMESIS AND DJ MAGIC MIKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *



wow nemisis, I haven't thought about them in a long time...


----------



## BLVD Kreeper

life we live by project pat :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

Do or Die-Smoke my WEED :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by jonjay206_@Mar 12 2009, 05:40 PM~13261755
> *wow nemisis, I haven't thought about them in a long time...
> *


Fuck yeah!

"I got the munchies... for your bass"


----------



## Mr lowrider305

Push that ***** Push That Hoe - Lil Jon feat. Eastside Boyz


----------



## Mr lowrider305

Lil Jon - I Like Dem Girlz


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

young jeezy ,anything from the recession album


----------



## TWEEDY

How do i save a song off you tube so i can burn it to a cd?


----------



## Peezy_420

> _Originally posted by HAITIAN 305 HOPPER_@Mar 18 2009, 11:56 AM~13315504
> *Push that ***** Push That Hoe - Lil Jon feat. Eastside Boyz
> *


    

"Flickin" Frayser Boy

"Take That Shit To Trial" Mr. Biggs :thumbsup: :0

"Kings Of The South" Z-Ro ft. Lil Flip


----------



## ValiantGurl64

I have a play list specifically for shit that rocks the sound system in my car...

Some off the top of my head...

In da Club- Benni Bassai

Satisfaction-Benni Bassai

This Shit Will Fuck you up-Combichrist

Get Your Body Beat-Combichrist

Shiny Disco Balls-Daft Punk

Right Round-Flo Rida

Poker Face- Lady GaGa

Dark Candy- Vitalic


----------



## baggedout81

Lil Wyte - Hoods Run Down
My cutlass


----------



## lolo_rida13

Any Young Jeezy will bump no matter whut size subs you have

Gucci Mane - Photoshoot,i smoke kush i pop beans,swing my door,my kitchen
Trae - A million bucks, grey cassette,youre everything
Sean Paul - You aint know
Ice Cube - Got my locs on
Master P - Pass me da green,i need dubs
T Pain - Beam me up,you and dat booty
Lil Boosie - Product of my enviroment,big dogg,touchdown to cause hell,you dont know my struggle
Game - Put ya on the game,lax files
Yung Joc - Cut throat,gettin to the money,pak man,poppin bottles

If you wanna know sum mo just PM me :thumbsup:


----------



## 308 impala




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 13 2009, 09:05 AM~13269519
> *Fuck yeah!
> 
> "I got the munchies... for your bass"
> *


OLD SKOOL RIGH THERE :biggrin: HAD THAT WHEN I WAS 15 1990 :biggrin:


----------



## D-BOY

righte now I'm bangin

slim thug - boss of all bosses and thug from around the way
gucci mane- white gurl (makes my shit bang!!!)


----------



## EZUP62

ltrim cars that go BOOM


----------



## cantgetenuf

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77S83RpfxQE

http://www.youtube.com/v/okTBN_SjWVI&hl

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okTBN_SjWVI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3IJFJVcfi5U


----------



## Pabloco_AZ

YOUNG BUCK- THE STRIP............THIS SHIT HITS HARD AS FUCK WITH MY 15'Z


----------



## FamousRR

eazy e- real mutha phukin g's

juvenile- nolia clap-almost made the wifey throw up


----------



## JUARITOS

paul wall sittin side ways


----------



## JerzeyDevil

TTT uffin:


----------



## BigDaddyHustle

Haystak - Down South Playas


----------



## JerzeyDevil

shit drops


----------



## BLVD Kreeper

lil rob-Brownside


----------



## ATM_LAunitic

Webbie first night

intro to speaker box by out kast and uh..........idk


----------



## little chris

> _Originally posted by FamousRR_@Apr 14 2009, 04:58 AM~13570148
> *eazy e- real mutha phukin g's
> 
> juvenile- nolia clap-almost made the wifey throw up
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## blacksmith

"neck uv da woods" "still smokin" MYSTIKAL

ALL OF GHETTO DOPE!! MASTER P


----------



## Fleetwood Rider

When I first heard this song it was on youtube so the sound was kinda shity but one day they played this on the XM radio & this shit was bumpen in the car
gAp346qXoPE&feature


----------



## Fleetwood Rider

This has some good bass in this song too


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

ball street jounrnal by E40 ..thats a cool c.d 1XuKaEAGbOM


----------



## MALIBUZLAC

DPG throwbacc muzic


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 5 2009, 06:27 PM~13194207
> *What in the everloving fuck are you into!?
> *


LMAO Samwell...what what i the butt...He has other videos too!

Day N' Night- but it has to be the crookers remix


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> LMAO !
> 
> Day N' Night- :biggrin:


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> LMAO !
> 
> Day N' Night- :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate that no one is playing the good version!
> 
> Pitbull-I know you want me
Click to expand...


----------



## Fleetwood Rider

zYOWOVcA1qY&feature


----------



## baggedout81

The police-wrapped around your finger

NO SHIT i was surprised myself


----------



## Peezy_420

"My Mind Went Blank" Point Blank and DJ Screw uffin: uffin: :420:


----------



## mtdawg

> _Originally posted by cl1965ss_@Feb 2 2009, 05:01 PM~12884459
> *CUT IT UP DEAF CD BY DJ JEALOUS J.
> 
> I MIGHT BE SHOWIN MY AGE ON THIS ONE.
> *


lol

i love the dj magic mike for the big bass.......aka "feel the bass"

good old school track there.


----------



## mtdawg

> _Originally posted by Dysfunctional73_@Mar 6 2009, 12:43 AM~13198081
> *MOAR LIKE DJ MAGIC MIKE - DROP THE FAIL
> *


yeah and a how about "the dynamic duo" damn that shit brings back memories. lol


----------



## REPENTANCE

TRU: 1nce Upon a time , Pop Goes My 9

E-40: Dump Bust Blast , Block Boi, They Might Be taping, Do Ya Head Like This, To Da Beat

South Central Cartel: Knocc on wood

Young Bleed: Bloc Bleeda, Off Da curv, Guerilla War Fare

etc etc etc


:biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by streetlifer_@Feb 5 2009, 06:07 AM~12912651
> *lil Scrappy - no problem (shit gets low) The vid is tight 2 like training day except wrong year monte calo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I like this song i blast it all the time


----------



## cutty1984

the whole down south hustlers cd beats


----------



## baggedout81

UGK-HARRY ASSHOLE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@May 11 2009, 04:22 PM~13853922
> *UGK-HARRY ASSHOLE :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Fuck anything from the new album for that album

R.I.P. PIMP C UGK 4 LIFE


----------



## FamousRR

theres also a song that was made by a local dj in detroit (where im from) cant find it anywhere, see if you guys can, this shit knocks teeth loose.

its

dj godfather

let me c ya throw down

in anyone finds it please let me know, been lookin for a while

thanks


----------



## tyrellt

Beastie Boys - High Plains Drifter
Sir mix alot - posse on broadway
juicy j


----------



## blacksmith

> _Originally posted by tyrellt_@May 13 2009, 06:28 PM~13878828
> *Sir mix alot - posse on broadway
> *


 yessir!!! he put it down for seattle!!! 
"dicks is the place where the cool hang out"


----------



## Level33

Cashis - Lets Ride


----------



## Peezy_420

that cashis song is fire :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## BLVD Kreeper

Lil Menace "Parquero's Life"


----------



## ElMonte74'

if can get this song to sound right it bumps





any old dr. dre, snoop dog, warren G, and some tupac  






i think thats it for now  :420:


----------



## ValiantGurl64

Black eyed Peas- Boom Boom Pow


----------



## CHELADAS75




----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by Peezy_420_@May 10 2009, 01:42 PM~13844175
> *"My Mind Went Blank" Point Blank and DJ Screw uffin: uffin: :420:
> *


 :thumbsup: Not bad! Liking this .


----------



## ValiantGurl64

Technologic-Daft Punk (Vitalic Re-mix)


----------



## ElMonte74'




----------



## backblower

Gucci mane- trap house
Yo Gotti-Pyrex kind mixtape


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66

DUMB GIRL RUN DMC


----------



## ValiantGurl64

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLE 66_@May 24 2009, 06:07 PM~13985410
> *DUMB GIRL RUN DMC
> *


Tricky? LOL


----------



## voodoochassis

dj magic mike
power supply-more bass,more boom,more bottom
b.f.t.b miami quad
mega jon bass
splack pack got this feeling


----------



## arabretard

MC Hammer - Look


----------



## BlackRob8687

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJQjV68ChaA


----------



## ElMonte74'

> _Originally posted by BlackRob8687_@May 27 2009, 07:43 PM~14019072
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJQjV68ChaA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## ElMonte74'

any godsmack or metallica :biggrin:


----------



## FelonOne

> _Originally posted by backblower_@May 24 2009, 11:20 AM~13984771
> *Gucci mane- trap house
> Yo Gotti-Pyrex kind mixtape
> *


----------



## fatruss

dj unk walk it out, and d4l betcha cant do it like me, yeah i know old but when i played d4l today my window flex was amazing


----------



## ElMonte74'




----------



## nyd40cal




----------



## KandyPainted

Refuse to Lose, Brotha Lynch Hung


----------



## dutchone

matha fuckin GOLDIE LOC" ONLY Gs ROLL ON Ds WHEN ITS TIME TO WHO RIDE" POT HOLS AND TRAIN TRACKS" DR BUZZARD AND THE ORIGINAL SAVAHANA BAND SUN SHOWERS" OLD SCHOOL LOWRIDIND JAMS


----------



## lolo_rida13

This wkend while hookin up my homies system found an old cd in his truck...Sumone try these album out and tell me whut yall think

S.L.A.B - The Anthem
S.L.A.B - 7 Years And Runnin
Slim Thug - Boss Of All Bosses

If anyone is into mixtapes i know a great website to see updated mixtapes dropped daily

www.livemixtapes.com

:biggrin:


----------



## DOUGHBOY91




----------



## DOUGHBOY91




----------



## DOUGHBOY91




----------



## STRICTLY MIKE

NEMISIS .... "MUNCHIES FOR YOUR BASS" :yes: :yes:


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 18 2009, 03:40 AM~14225658
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


fuck yeah!


----------



## draarong2004

> _Originally posted by REPENTANCE_@May 10 2009, 09:21 PM~13847457
> *TRU: 1nce Upon a time , Pop Goes My 9
> 
> E-40: Dump Bust Blast , Block Boi, They Might Be taping, Do Ya Head Like This, To Da Beat
> 
> South Central Cartel: Knocc on wood
> 
> Young Bleed: Bloc Bleeda, Off Da curv, Guerilla War Fare
> 
> etc etc etc
> :biggrin:
> *


E-40'S "muscle cars" jumped out of my truck and knocked on my neighbors door?

mc breed - aint no future in yo frontin
do or die - alpha and omega


----------



## scrape'n-by

power supply more bass boom bottom and rollin in my 5.0
bachbusters 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mn0yUeTpJo8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXy2cRJV5pM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_TXGX75RQcU
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygSeJeGUwsk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1bGTlwSvwMI


----------



## scrape'n-by

splack pack http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sNVQXxw5bYk
some more old school shit
gucci crew
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTRrpoCQDmk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XydOcULK2kc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GbP2BL51D9s
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zD6hfzUbKtA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8THEfHPERmg


----------



## Peezy_420

I dislike weezy, but I beat this shit uffin:


----------



## Loe_Loe_Ryder

Method Man: Sub Crazy, I Gets My Thang in Action
Benzino: Goodfellaz


----------



## KandyPainted

Traxamillion


----------



## Pitbullx

e40 ft mike jones - im da man
mike jones & slim thug - guess whos back (c&s version is lower)


----------



## tnigs213

anything by dj billy e


----------



## Peezy_420

> _Originally posted by KandyPainted_@Oct 18 2009, 06:14 PM~15394171
> *Traxamillion
> *


:around: :around:


----------



## KandyPainted

Traxamillion 808


----------



## TAT2DAN

Down South Hustlers - Playaz from the south, U.G.K., Master P, and I think Silkk the Shocker. It fukkin knocks. Was a must have around here back in the day.


----------



## charles85

D.J LAZZ


----------



## doggy

DJ MAGIC MIKE THE BEST IN BASS


----------



## lite-on

Don't know if someone already posted these:

Team S.M.D. Anthem:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6C9QzQp_4rc

DJ Paul - Walk Like A Stripper (chopped and screwed):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwAEX5hgoZU


----------



## Ren

> _Originally posted by ElMonte74'_@Jun 18 2009, 12:40 AM~14225658
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



:0


----------



## 86 Limited

i cant believe nobodys said this song....





I'm shinin'- The Pack

thats real bass..


----------



## 86 Limited

ttt


----------



## HIPPO

Project Pat - Don't turn Around
Youngbloodz - Damn Remix (Ft. Ludacris, Lil Jon, JD & Bone Crusher)


----------



## Fleetwood Rider

:biggrin: R. Kelly :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited

haha


----------



## arabretard

nas - it aint hard to tell


----------



## 96KADDIDEVIL

E-40 (Big ballin with the homies)


----------



## BIGJOE619

RUN D.M.C.

DUMB GIRL


----------



## brian84corvette

unk - bring it back has a killer bass line. hammers it down hard.
make shure your pasangers can handle it.

if im feeling 90's old school ish I can listen to bass mekanic and dj billy e all day long - but the amps start gettin hot after a solid hours play on those two. better have your lpf settings right also as they get down to the 10 hz range in some of the stuff.


----------



## 70 Custom Coupe

webbie-six twelves  tickles the ear


----------



## 86 Limited

> _Originally posted by 70 Custom Coupe_@Nov 30 2009, 06:29 PM~15825911
> *webbie-six twelves                          tickles the ear
> *


ive been wanting to hear how that shit sounds


----------



## red_ghost

If you guys like reggae:

SOJA-I don't wanna wait

Almost all of Rebelution's songs


----------



## umlolo

find some nemesis munchies for your bass cd. beat dominator. girl group xscape-work me slowly most of thier songs knock


----------



## Catalyzed




----------



## Catalyzed

> _Originally posted by 70 Custom Coupe_@Nov 30 2009, 08:29 PM~15825911
> *webbie-six twelves
> *


----------



## 86 Limited

im tellin yall that song "I'm shining" by the pack is no joke....


----------



## ron08

kush is my cologne-gucci mane :yes:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider

* Beach Boys Good Vibrations 1:42 in * 
:biggrin: :roflmao: :rofl:


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Dec 5 2009, 02:03 AM~15877847
> *im tellin yall that song "I'm shining" by the pack is no joke....
> *


i have the reg and c/s version 

it makes some noise


----------



## lil watcha

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Dec 5 2009, 12:03 AM~15877847
> *im tellin yall that song "I'm shining" by the pack is no joke....
> *


ya this song knocks hella bass


----------



## All Out Customs

Track 12: "What's Wrong"... nice, smooth song... classic G-Funk

Warren G, The G-Files.....crazy lows in this joint right here


----------



## All Out Customs

If you guys can find this one... play it LOUD!!! watch out now, it's pretty LOW :wow:


Track 9: "Freestyle (DJ Woogie Exclusive)"  

Warning, this hits really low....


----------



## Pitbullx

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Jan 14 2010, 04:44 AM~16286936
> * Beach Boys Good Vibrations 1:42 in
> :biggrin:  :roflmao:  :rofl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


steve's shit is retarded


----------



## All Out Customs

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Jan 16 2010, 03:45 AM~16307933
> *steve's shit is retarded
> *


 :worship:  uffin: :thumbsup: Yes Indeed


----------



## 559ridah

eminem - music box


----------



## switchhitta74

This song fuckin hitz "B Legit-Stickem


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0T4l0bthTnY


----------



## 78Phaeton

Most Memphis rap bangs. Check out the old Gangsta Blac album Can It Be it's a fuckin classic. Powder and Tire Shop hit hard as do pretty much all the other tracks. Project Pat's Mista Dont Play is a real good album too. 
I can't believe nobody has mentioned Outkast much. Everything from SouthernPlayeristic all the way up to their latest stuff bumps. What about Elevators on Aquemeni? What about that Dungeon Family colab album...it's fuckin sick. Outkast, Goodie Mob, and Organized Noise. The track with Bubba Sparkx White Guts hits real good. Same as Beastie Boys Slo and Low hits hard as hell as do alot of their other tracks. Paul Revere has the whole beat recorded in reverse so the bass notes hit backwards, I have heard stories of this track doing severe damage to windshields. Something about those old Grand Royal albums though...I always had to turn them up louder than other cds and tapes, it's like they're mixed lower or something. I know I ain't telling y'all nothing new, so I'll drop this off on ya...Portishead has real good bass as does Pink Floyd.


----------



## Dysfunctional73

I GOT THE TUNER BEATS 2 AND NOT ONLY DID THE SONGS SUCK AND THEY ALL SEEM THE SAME BEAT, BUT I DONT THINK MY BOX IS TUNNED LOW ENOUGH


----------



## slangin cardboard

DJ majic mike feel the bass ,old school shit hits hard.


----------



## Unique84

> _Originally posted by slangin cardboard_@Feb 12 2010, 11:51 PM~16598607
> *DJ majic mike feel the bass ,old school shit hits hard.
> *


Agree... jam knocks.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tim Jones

Killer thread - thanks to all who've posted links......some of this music I've heard but a lot of it I haven't - gonna get some of it now


----------



## coolbeans

> _Originally posted by J dogg_@Feb 27 2009, 09:31 PM~13134227
> *brotha lynch hung is the shit!!!!!!
> *


i couldnt agree more :yes:


----------



## coolbeans

my posse's on broadway-sir mix alot :biggrin:


----------



## tko_818

flo rida- elevator. i hate the song and the artist, but when my bro bumps this shit in his charger with 4 jl w7s in it, it feels like the cars comin off the road :0


----------



## bigblockthing

aloha - fat joe ft. pleasure p

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P92LIZVTcx4


luda- how low

run dmc- dumb girl


----------



## BIG~G-RolliNSoloW

lil rob- jump in da ride lol ol'skoo lowridin....eeeee n DIS BITCH DAT HOE-3.6 mafia


----------



## Switchblade

Really any Hypnotize Mindz album. :dunno:


----------



## bigdoggfromaz

subscribe to this guy  he puts in alot of effort to help out allot of people and hes a basshead :biggrin: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=90TPfgBWeLg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TlWjn12ztI
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dRb1EO9bMwQ
:biggrin:


----------



## Malobu 79




----------



## pedroe80513s

LEMONADE BY GUCCI MANE TICKLES THE EAR :biggrin:


----------



## buddha21

big tone-thats a busta
woodie-demonz in my sleep
big tone-northside party
pretty much any big tone woodie or darkroom shit bumps


----------



## SPL1T~PERSONAL1TY




----------



## chris2low

check out my youtube i upload at least every week .. heavy hitters you dont usually hear and or songs that are forgotten . i got it all..

http://www.youtube.com/MTXmonster


----------



## S.T.C.C.760

this rola bumps in the ride


----------



## chavez806

trunk bang by dorrough


----------



## Fleetwood Rider

uffin: :420: :biggrin:


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS

does it gotta be rap? ive got an oldie that bumps.


----------



## bigdoggfromaz

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Apr 8 2010, 03:32 PM~17136438
> *does it gotta be rap? ive got an oldie that bumps.
> *


hell naw if it bumps place it here :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider




----------



## Esoteric

both of e 40s new Cds knock


----------



## S.O.B cc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nb231hbJagE 

you want some bass there you go... 4 15's 
12,000 pound 36 volt jeep, s.o.b member


----------



## Fleetwood Rider

:biggrin:


----------



## cd blazin

Kanyes homecoming bumps!!!


----------



## hi_ryder

this copy is kinda crappy but youll get the idea...
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/VTUSDLeFCCo&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/VTUSDLeFCCo&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## kandylac

*HIT HARDER by M.C.A.D.E.*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tlnBSSi_S4I


----------



## 909sleepy909

Foe Life-Mac 10


----------



## hi_ryder

:yes: 
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KfjNnGnTslM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KfjNnGnTslM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## hammysuperswitch

Any D.J Magic Mike album from Orlando.note song Feel that bass.


----------



## gizmoscustoms




----------



## caddi14559

HUSALAH FT. THE JACKA ZEST WAYS


----------



## djbizz1

> _Originally posted by S.O.B cc_@Apr 19 2010, 10:44 AM~17236838
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nb231hbJagE
> 
> you want some bass there you go... 4 15's
> 12,000 pound 36 volt jeep,  s.o.b member
> *



what songs is this? this one hits hard ass fuck!!


----------



## CharkBait

There was a topic already i cant find it, need some new songs to D/L with bass can someone post the link.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...456786&hl=songs


----------



## CharkBait

> _Originally posted by MOSTHATED CC_@Jun 5 2010, 06:20 AM~17701783
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...456786&hl=songs
> *



Right on. Thank's


----------



## Level33

Dont know what song this is but it hits hard in my truck


----------



## hi_ryder

> _Originally posted by Level33_@Jun 7 2010, 06:20 PM~17714256
> *Dont know what song this is  but it hits hard in my truck
> 
> 
> *


wonder if that voids the warranty... :thumbsup:


----------



## Handsolo

white girl by young geezy he owes me like 4 subs for that soung that mofo lol


----------



## brian84corvette

masta ace - album - sittin on chrome


----------



## Ant-Wan




----------



## DETONATER

Here is where you can get all that miami bass till now 2010 from booty shakin to electronica, madd bass like dj billy e from megatron etc.. 

Whut it do homie, dnx8120, treo's 15's, orions.. 

http://dropdabass.blogspot.com/


----------



## NL PISO

Some of these bang..


----------



## HECHO EN MEXICO

DRAKE - OVER


----------



## bjcarranco

xzibit - Get Fucked up with Me.


----------



## bjcarranco

this shit was shakin the fuck outta my elco...


----------



## bjcarranco

just went for a cruise and decided to record some random songs i bump every now and then..
















my cousin Say-So Nine Sixteen


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN

these are some of my favorites


----------



## dropped_97blazer

most of this album

Cool Nutz - Harsh Game For The People








http://rapidshare.com/files/336101408/Cool...The_People-.rar


----------



## Juan_Capuchino

Really anything screwed and chopped has alot of deep bass in em


----------



## 1TUFF84

"WANNA BE ME"--MITCHY SLICK AND KRONDON

WELCOME TO MY WORLD--TECH N9NE,BROTHA LYNCH


----------



## 1TUFF84

BIG GUNZ-- MITCHY SLICK AND TINY DOO


----------



## BASH3R




----------



## 8~Zero~1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkJA6SYwa94


----------



## Fleetwood Rider

:worship: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jonjay206

This shit right here!!!


----------



## sincityrider1

LIL JON SHIT BEATS :biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Inglewood

TRU - POP GOES MY 9 has 1 hard as low on that shit if ur shit anit right it wont hit that shit


----------



## t_and_a_2003

"Weak ******" Project Pat, hardest hittin song I've ever heard, as long as your system can get down to them low notes.


----------



## kandylac

*HIT HARDER by M.C.A.D.E.*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tlnBSSi_S4I


----------



## ONATE63'

B-LEGIT Stickem......found it on youtube dont like this kind of music though im more of old skool chicano rap..but its got killa bass  

these songs are badass, LSD- after dark, LSD- brown pide, LSD- bomb hitz. :biggrin:


----------



## DETONATER

BASS PATROL.... Twenty 15's :thumbsup:


----------



## LOWLYFE13

my system.....daz dillinger


----------



## ROAD_DOG

DRU DOWN - PIMP OF THE YEAR





BASS 4 BASSHEADS - BASSED OUT (this on almost made my car fall apart i had 2 L7's 12's with a ZR1000 amp)





MC Nas-D & DJ Freaky Fred "It's My Cadillac (Got That Bass)" 





Snoop Dogg - Pump Pump





The Boys From The Bottom - Boom I Got Your Girlfriend


----------



## ROAD_DOG

Power Supply - Woofer Excursion Test


----------



## ROAD_DOG




----------



## ROAD_DOG




----------



## ROAD_DOG




----------



## ROAD_DOG




----------



## ROAD_DOG




----------



## ROAD_DOG




----------



## ROAD_DOG




----------



## ROAD_DOG




----------



## ROAD_DOG




----------



## ROAD_DOG




----------



## ROAD_DOG




----------



## ROAD_DOG




----------



## ROAD_DOG




----------



## ROAD_DOG




----------



## ROAD_DOG




----------



## ROAD_DOG




----------



## ROAD_DOG




----------



## ROAD_DOG




----------



## ROAD_DOG




----------



## ROAD_DOG




----------



## ROAD_DOG




----------



## ROAD_DOG




----------



## ROAD_DOG




----------



## ROAD_DOG




----------



## ROAD_DOG




----------



## ROAD_DOG




----------



## chale1904

> _Originally posted by 1TUFF84_@Jul 6 2010, 07:40 PM~17977626
> *"WANNA BE ME"--MITCHY SLICK AND KRONDON
> 
> WELCOME TO MY WORLD--TECH N9NE,BROTHA LYNCH
> *


That's sick that u bump the homie Mitchy Slicks shit.

Some of these jams being posted bring back some serious memories. Almost forgot about Magic Mike .

How about some Rodney O & Joe Cooley- Everlasting Bass
Gucci Crew 2- Sally
Best (not hardest) bassline is probably Tonight by Dj Quik.


----------



## Ru-Nutty

Hurricane Chris - Ay bay bay (remix)

Young Jeezy - Hypnotize

Eazy-E - Real muthafuckin' G's

Snoop Dogg - Ups & downs

3-6 Mafia - Slob on my knob


----------



## BLVD Kreeper




----------



## mrdramaboxx

> _Originally posted by Catalyzed_@Dec 4 2009, 09:00 AM~15868725
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


  









MY KIDS PLAYED THIS VIDEO N MY TRUCK AWHILE BACK
I WAZ LIK SHOOO SAVE THAT 2 THA FAVZ...!!

THA 1ST SONG IZ THAT MOLLYWHOMPIN
BUT THAT 2ND SONG THAT CUTZ N @ 3;40 BE KNOCKIN HARDAZZFUKK,,!
ITZ FROM GHOST CALLED 'SONICBOOOM!!


----------



## mrdramaboxx

xFAsAI35ZWY?fs=

Another Song My Kidz RippLe My Roof Wit....!!
:biggrin:


----------



## mrdramaboxx

TPo69RuFQ5c?fs=


----------



## mrdramaboxx

1jX2XeL4lYU?fs=


----------



## ROBLEDO

> _Originally posted by Mr. Inglewood_@Aug 5 2010, 01:55 AM~18234105
> *TRU -  POP GOES MY 9         has 1 hard as low on that shit if ur shit anit right it wont hit that shit
> *


true ****** ride dirty and stay strapped!!!!!

















this one be hitting harder than that one....

svrtBWZ_7VU&feature


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

0O2FixzjwWQ&feature vhnscfyoiX0&a=GxdCwVVULXcwbpr9G0bXk-lDOBNidxdP&list=ML&playnext Xg3J4nSLsao&feature


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

FDAyNPHZ0S8&feature


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

98_xC-mrWE4&feature


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

UvMjoK7p58g&feature


----------



## NL PISO




----------



## NL PISO




----------



## NL PISO




----------



## NL PISO




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS




----------



## NL PISO

> _Originally posted by NL PISO_@Jun 9 2010, 08:34 PM~17742815
> *Some of these bang..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## baggedout81

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rLQVNtp3Rc&feature=fvw


----------



## Fleetwood Rider

Real shit right here


----------



## FastFleetline

When my lady is riding with me....u gotta bump
Sade...No Odinary Love, Cherish the Day.......

But when i ride with my homies......its all about the Old School Rap....

Eric B & Rakim.... I aint no Joke, Paid in Full, 
Too Short...The Ghetto
DJ Laz....Mami El *****


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by FastFleetline_@Oct 16 2010, 10:39 PM~18831000
> *When my lady is riding with me....u gotta bump
> Sade...No Odinary Love,  Cherish the Day.......
> 
> But when i ride with my homies......its all about the Old School Rap....
> 
> Eric B & Rakim....  I aint no Joke, Paid in Full,
> Too Short...The Ghetto
> DJ Laz....Mami El ******


THAT WAS MY JAM BACK IN MY TEEN DAYS :biggrin:


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

OLD SKOOL THROW BACK!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## FastFleetline

timmy T....time after time


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by FastFleetline_@Oct 17 2010, 11:39 AM~18833400
> *timmy T....time after time
> *


damn homie that song did knock


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

SOME ISLAND VIBE MUSIC ENJOY


----------



## FastFleetline

Plant Patrol...Play at your own risk
2 live crew....hoochie mama, move somethin, mega mix 3
Afrika Bambaataa....Planet Rock
Beastie Boys.....Brass Monkey
AMG...Bitch better have my Money
Doug E Fresh....The Show

Songs that still bump.......some of the kids today never heard of this shit.......now i sound like my older brother.........


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by FastFleetline_@Oct 18 2010, 08:00 PM~18846423
> *Plant Patrol...Play at your own risk
> 2 live crew....hoochie mama, move somethin, mega mix 3
> Afrika Bambaataa....Planet Rock
> Beastie Boys.....Brass Monkey
> AMG...Bitch better have my Money
> Doug E Fresh....The Show
> 
> Songs that still bump.......some of the kids today never heard of this shit.......now i sound like my older brother.........
> *


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68




----------



## FastFleetline

whodini........I'm a Ho

my theme song....


----------



## Jeff Rohrer




----------



## Jeff Rohrer

And because I'm from the D:


----------



## bjcarranco

young jeezy-hypnotize
not the greatest music but the whole song is bass nonstop..


----------



## red_ghost

> _Originally posted by oneoffcustomsHI_@Oct 18 2010, 01:49 AM~18839392
> *SOME ISLAND VIBE MUSIC ENJOY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Ho'okoa bangs loud too


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

OLDIE BUT GOODIE, BACK TO BOOM!


----------



## oneoffcustomsHI

> _Originally posted by red_ghost_@Oct 21 2010, 12:53 PM~18873151
> *Ho'okoa bangs loud too
> *


yaH! homie! most hawaiian island music do!

here's a couple more_!!!/


----------



## alpyssa12

What bumps in your car may not bump in mine,if your looking for something that bumps in every car, 3 to 6 mafia sweeps the 20-120hz range with a classic lack of style.
___________________________________
Fuel Cards
Fuel Card


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

> _Originally posted by alpyssa12_@Oct 28 2010, 06:59 AM~18929138
> *What bumps in your car may not bump in mine,if your looking for something that bumps in every car, 3 to 6 mafia sweeps the 20-120hz range with a classic lack of style.
> ___________________________________
> Fuel Cards
> Fuel Card
> *


Spammer, look at the profile and notice the sig was different spam on his first post.


----------



## O.G.ryder530

any old shit from nemesis,ron-c,or rodney-o and joe cooley :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## LocoSoCal

> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer_@Oct 19 2010, 11:03 AM~18851170
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

Another fav from way back.


----------



## HE_HATE_ME

Hope this is not a repost but ever lasting bass by Rodney O. and Joe Cooley


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

> _Originally posted by HE_HATE_ME_@Nov 30 2010, 12:57 PM~19200033
> *Hope this is not a repost but ever lasting bass by Rodney O. and Joe Cooley
> *


 Good stuff there!


----------



## Fleetwood Rider

* =========✈ JET Life
/J.E.T.= Just Enjoy This uffin: *


----------



## AndrewH

I love bumpin this song on a system tuned around 32-35hz


----------



## playboi13

SPM red beams and rice


----------



## playboi13

slow love
any e-40 album
spm all caught up
brotha lynch
laitno velvet bottle of patron
baby bash do it like that
baby bash dont stop
bun b city of da swang


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Nov 30 2010, 09:52 AM~19200493
> * =========✈ JET Life
> /J.E.T.= Just Enjoy This uffin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :0


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

> _Originally posted by JOE(CAPRICE)68_@Oct 19 2010, 08:22 AM~18850382
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

> _Originally posted by oneoffcustomsHI_@Oct 17 2010, 11:49 PM~18839392
> *SOME ISLAND VIBE MUSIC ENJOY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


doing it on the island 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

> _Originally posted by ROAD_DOG_@Aug 15 2010, 07:50 PM~18317639
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


old school right here us 2 play the shit out of this
 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HE_HATE_ME

UGK-Murder


----------



## HE_HATE_ME

Eightball and MJG-9 little millimeta boys


----------



## HE_HATE_ME

Tell me when to go remix-E-40


----------



## HE_HATE_ME

Real [email protected]@a Roll Call-Lil John


----------



## HE_HATE_ME

Money In The Bank-Lil Scrappy


----------



## HE_HATE_ME

B.O.B-Outkast


----------



## HE_HATE_ME

So fresh So clean-Outkast


----------



## HE_HATE_ME

Dirt off ur shoulder-Jay z


----------



## HE_HATE_ME

[email protected]@A What [email protected]@A Who-Jay Z


----------



## HE_HATE_ME

Me and My Goons-Plies


----------



## HE_HATE_ME

Plenty Money-Plies


----------



## HE_HATE_ME

Let Me Roll-Scarface


----------



## HE_HATE_ME

Thug-Slim Thug


----------



## HE_HATE_ME

Don't Fight The Feeling-Too Short


----------



## HE_HATE_ME

Oh Let's Do It Remix-Wacka Flocka Flame


----------



## HE_HATE_ME

No More Pain-2pac


----------



## kandylac

*re-post, but oh well.*


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO

THESE JAMZ THUMP. :yes: :yes: :boink: :boink:


----------



## regallowlow187

:0


----------



## Mr. White

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Dec 18 2010, 09:11 PM~19363539
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


you ain't lyin son..that shit beats the hell out of my subs


----------



## Justin-Az




----------



## macduece

Born 2 roll- masta ace 

Sicc made- brotha lynch

G'd up- eastsidaz

Dirty worm- dre dogg aka Andre nickatina

Mobbin in the 916- lunasicc

More later that's off the top of my head


----------



## L1ncr1d3r

Trae in the hood 
Trae swang
Trae cadillac 
Paul wall patron
Paul wall break em off
Paul wall chamillionaire diamonds exposed
Far east movement g6 (gay but hits)
Dj quik dollars + sense
That's off the top of the dome for now


----------



## bigdoggfromaz

ludacris- get back


----------



## kameleonlac

Tons of Bass here, this will bring back some memories....
http://dropdabass.blogspot.com/


----------



## bigdoggfromaz

> _Originally posted by kameleonlac_@Jan 3 2011, 07:38 PM~19494344
> *Tons of Bass here, this will bring back some memories....
> http://dropdabass.blogspot.com/
> *


----------



## 1979grandprix

ANYTHING thats chopped and screwed or slowed and throwed will raddle your hooptie beter belive it


----------



## ROCK OUT

> _Originally posted by regallowlow187_@Dec 18 2010, 06:11 PM~19363539
> *:0
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

:420: no my job!


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

BNdxNqb5HeU&playnext=1&list=PL8973F49AB146FD4A&index=68


----------



## LIVIN LOW IDAHO




----------



## SPIRITRUNNER74

Bass Patrol :biggrin:
dj magic mike :biggrin: 
mc a.d.e. :biggrin: 
and any classic sound off mix's


----------



## 760RoadMaster

TTT


----------



## Mario aka LilJuan

HEY CAN YAH CHECK THIS VIDEO OUT! AND GIVE SOME FEEDBACK?????


----------



## JOE(CAPRICE)68

> _Originally posted by Mario aka LilJuan_@Jan 5 2011, 10:50 PM~19517520
> *
> 
> 
> 
> HEY CAN YAH CHECK THIS VIDEO OUT! AND GIVE SOME FEEDBACK?????
> *


sorry I only made it to 2 min's of THAT.the young kid got flow, but the older guy to me fucked up the song..jmo


----------



## scrape'n-by

knight of bass,slow jam bass


----------



## Mr. Flatline




----------



## ROAD_DOG




----------



## Pitbullx

Young Ren - All American

Lil Wayne - 6'7


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

Old school Pharcyde song, gotta a nasty bass beat in it:


----------



## elite auto customs

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 18 2011, 09:21 PM~19906344
> *Young Ren - All American
> 
> Lil Wayne - 6'7
> *


young jeezy.. and that bass bollin.. bach busters. is some good ones.


----------



## 90ina75impala

This is some serious beat!

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/1acPYhOpUoU?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe title="YouTube video player" width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/qvCubK8nz1I?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## 90ina75impala

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
DATSIK-RETREAT :cheesy: 

DATSIK-GIZMO :0 

cant get the videos to post..


----------



## AGUILAR3

1acPYhOpUoU?re


qvCubK8nz1I?rel


----------



## LSHOPPER

run dmc "dumb girl"......


----------



## ROBLEDO




----------



## ROBLEDO

28HZKzpIUgw&feature


----------



## 64GALAXIE

i dunno if they posted this song b4 but what about i need a freak that song has sick bass


----------



## Mario aka LilJuan

CHECK OUT THIS MUSIC VIDEO


----------



## just_a-doodz

> _Originally posted by LSHOPPER_@Feb 24 2011, 12:05 AM~19946539
> *run dmc "dumb girl"......
> *



Also:

Peter Piper.

Beastie Boyz-Paul Revere.

Daz Dillinger-My System.

Trey Songz-Superwoman.

Ying Yang Twinz-Salt Shaker.

Lil White & 36 Mafie-Damn near EVERYTHING they put out (even though the lyrics suck ass).

Tone Loc-Wild Thing.

Tone Loc-Locn On Tha Shaw (love this one).

Lil Wayne-A Mili.

I could go on...But I wont.


----------



## DA_SQUID

> _Originally posted by 90ina75impala_@Feb 23 2011, 08:48 PM~19944960
> *This is some serious beat!
> 
> <iframe title="YouTube video player" width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/1acPYhOpUoU?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> 
> <iframe title="YouTube video player" width="425" height="349" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/qvCubK8nz1I?rel=0" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
> *


no thats some serious fail!


----------



## casper38

> _Originally posted by Mr. Flatline_@Jan 16 2011, 04:18 AM~19610353
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## caddyking

Juvenile - Get ya' hustle on


----------



## Fleetwood Rider

:0 2011 shit


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~

:thumbsup:   :thumbsup:


----------



## bigbelly

:wow: :wow: :wow:


> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Mar 23 2011, 11:18 AM~20160588
> *:0  2011 shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


 :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## %candy mobile%

anything lil john definetly knocks :biggrin:


----------



## Rolaz

> _Originally posted by streetlifer_@Mar 6 2009, 12:45 PM~13201417
> *Thats some good stuff right there    You'll like these tracks
> 
> Bass Patrol - All hoes
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XhFp6TOlSqQ
> 
> Bass Patrol - Sweet Nothings
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8hOYYUXIp8
> 
> BASS NATIONAL ANTHEM Dj Fury
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6CyXbP7Mvw
> 
> Remix to posse on broadway
> BASS PATROL!!!!!!!!!!! That's some good shit, brings back memories...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LOPDavjkVd4
> *


----------



## Raise Up

21pgs and nobody mentioned
Too Short-Freaky Tales or Dope fiend Beat,Life Is To Short

2Pac-everthing on Thug Life,Ambitions As a Rider,Hail Mary,Toss It Up,So Many Tears,Thug N U Thug N Me

Trick Daddy- *Let's Go*, Straight Up, Bet That, Chevy, Boy,Shut Up,I'm a thug,Dro In Da Wind

UGK ft. Big Daddy Kane & Kool G. Rap-Next Up,Heaven;Front,Back,Side to Side,Cocaine,Int'l Players Anthem(I Chose You),Pocket Full of Stones

Tela-Sho' nuff

Big Boi-Kryptonite

8Ball and MJG-Turn Up The Bump,Relax and Take Notes, Watchu Wanna Do,Just Like Candy,Mr.Big,Clap On

Rich Boy-Throw Some D's

OutKast-So Fresh, So Clean,Player's Ball,Southernplayalisticcadillacmuzik,Hootie Hoo,We Luv Deez hoez,

Paul Wall-State To State

Pitbull-Candyman

The D.O.C-It's Funky Enough,No One Can Do It Better,The Formula

Xzibit-Front 2 Back,X,Rimz & Tirez

Westside Connection-Get Ignit,Lights Out

Big Daddy Kane-Ain't No Half-Steppin

Biz Markie-The Vapors

KRS-1-The Bridge Is Over

Ludacris-Grew Up A Screw Up,Southern Gangsta,War With God

shit I got to many to list(lol)


----------



## baggedout81

*BASS tracks*


----------



## baggedout81




----------



## baggedout81




----------



## baggedout81




----------



## baggedout81




----------



## baggedout81




----------



## Jeff Rohrer

Download every single bass track from way back


----------



## Brahma Brian

Jeff Rohrer said:


> Download every single bass track from way back


 +1 :thumbsup:


----------



## Jeff Rohrer




----------



## baggedout81

I just dug out my Techmaster-Bass computer CD.It literally had a film of dust on it from sitting.I must bought 2 of them cuz one is still in the plastic


----------



## duallyboy

i miss using dj laz from the 90's,old school


----------



## All Out Customs

Mami El *****....


----------



## matttatts




----------



## baggedout81

Mang i love it!!!!

Keep em posted.I'm jammin right now in ,y home stereo.Btw Definitive Technology BP2002.Real shit!!!


----------



## duallyboy

All Out Customs said:


> Mami El *****....


 yup,there it is


----------



## Brahma Brian

I merged the "songs that knock" thread with the newly created "bass tracks" thread into one thread, this one, so we can keep it all in one thread...

Carry on...


----------



## baggedout81

Thanks brota,i couldnt find it.Figgured you merge em:thumbsup:


----------



## Brahma Brian

baggedout81 said:


> Thanks brota,i couldnt find it.Figgured you merge em:thumbsup:


 I'm on it yo! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider




----------



## Peezy_420

Fleetwood Rider said:


>


that shit hammers good post uffin:


----------



## baggedout81




----------



## Fleetwood Rider

Peezy_420 said:


> that shit hammers good post uffin:


This whole mix tape is the best rap Ive heard in a long time that song do knock but this song is the best to just chill out & ride to


----------



## VincentM

Straight Killer - C-BO (Boss Ballin Album)


----------



## Fleetwood Rider

This song be haven your subs Flexin


----------



## LocstaH




----------



## LocstaH




----------



## LocstaH




----------



## LocstaH

Wiz Khalifa - Cabin Fever CD


----------



## LocstaH




----------



## tmack6

Something a little different fo yall....Yay Area slappers I was turned on to when I lived in NorCal. Real talk...download these and turn it up...beezeees jockin...police on ya.


----------



## tmack6

Couple more slappers from a few years ago. In front of yo Mommas house knocks hard....trust me...


----------



## tmack6

Cant forget about Haji the Indian Rap Singer....we all know at least one lol.


----------



## Fleetwood Rider




----------



## snoopdan

If you really want to see what your setup can do, try my Taylor Swift remix. That is, if you think your setup can handle it 

http://www.limelinx.com/files/1058f0a7985dfde5f4ec5583ea6f9dbd


----------



## Peezy_420




----------



## Peezy_420

E24TlKelcLg


----------



## Peezy_420

hx87QdpaJSo


----------



## Cleveland_Steamer




----------



## Fleetwood Rider




----------



## Fleetwood Rider




----------



## orientalmontecarlo




----------



## baggedout81




----------



## DETONATER

For all you Old Skool Cats!


----------



## baggedout81

Taking it wayyyyy back:thumbsup:


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

some real oldschool miami shit right here my homeboys car and him are in this oldschool vid. enjoy


----------



## orientalmontecarlo

straight classic right here majic mike used to make my 8 pack of pioneer 12s free airs flex my rear window till the window gave out...good ol days


----------



## LUXMONSTA801




----------



## texas12064

DJ Magic Mike......FEEL THE BEAT Nemisis......Munchies for your bass
Just a couple of classics.


----------



## baggedout81




----------



## Fleetwood Rider

I think every song off the Juicy J "RUBBA BAND BUSINESS 2" mixtape bumps hard as hell


----------



## tdaddysd




----------



## 96foelife

http://youtu.be/NeP-zsBLiWA 

Shit disturbs the peace... Definitely a dinner disrupter cruisin your local spot.


----------



## Fleetwood Rider




----------



## fjc422

Rick James-Ghetto Life
GAP Band- Oops Upside 
Loose Ends-Hangin On A String


----------



## BIG WHIT 64

Good shit in here


----------



## Fleetwood Rider




----------



## Fleetwood Rider




----------



## baggedout81




----------



## baggedout81




----------



## omarmontes90

Lowrider-War Cracks me up when I play this lol


----------



## just_a-doodz

Pretty much anything Young Jeezy does.

Lots of the Lex Luger beats,Drummah,40...

LOTS of "trap" music...

Hell get FL studios spend a little cash and make your own shit.


----------



## Peezy_420

just_a-doodz said:


> Pretty much anything Young Jeezy does.
> 
> *Lots of the Lex Luger beats,Drummah,40...
> 
> LOTS of "trap" music...*
> 
> Hell get FL studios spend a little cash and make your own shit.


mainly because its the same fucking thing over and over.


----------



## mrdramaboxx

http://youtu.be/_0l72Adyfck


----------



## just_a-doodz

Peezy_420 said:


> mainly because its the same fucking thing over and over.


I agree...I mean I still like DJ Magic Mike,Techmaster P.E.B.,old 2 Live Crew,Too Short...etc.

Shit goes in cycles..BUT My System by Daz is one of my top 5.


----------



## Fleetwood Rider




----------



## Fleetwood Rider




----------



## baggedout81




----------



## baggedout81




----------



## Peezy_420

baggedout81 said:


>


sounds like that old school juve


----------



## sic713




----------



## baggedout81

Peezy_420 said:


> sounds like that old school juve


Yep,i think ima have to go get it


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB

rejuvenation by juvi is a good cd, i still jam it...cant stop my money absolutley slams...thats how this happens, broken rearview, not just fell off


----------



## Fleetwood Rider

*FUCK HIP HOP 




*


----------



## Peezy_420

74Olds98SLAB said:


> rejuvenation by juvi is a good cd, i still jam it...cant stop my money absolutley slams...thats how this happens, broken rearview, not just fell off


 in your bigbody?


----------



## 74Olds98SLAB

yep, after the second time it broke i said screw it, aint going back up...I got 2 Fi 18" BLs loaded on 2 1500 sundowns at .5ohms, behind the driver seat...need to up the alternator though cuz of voltage drop when the bass is fully cranked other than that it slamms all day long


----------



## tdaddysd

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=_0l72Adyfck


----------



## ss63panic

Sally that girl


http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=mGOBNnAT7uI


----------



## Peezy_420




----------



## playboi13

Spm . Red beams and rice


----------



## Fleetwood Rider




----------



## Peezy_420

repost?


----------



## LocstaH




----------



## LocstaH




----------



## LocstaH




----------



## LocstaH




----------



## LocstaH

got the most of trhe Bass Mekanik CD'S..


----------



## LocstaH




----------



## LocstaH




----------



## LocstaH




----------



## Fleetwood Rider




----------



## baggedout81

cant remember if this has been posted yet


----------



## baggedout81




----------



## baggedout81




----------



## baggedout81

Just lost a picture off the wall w/ my home steroe w/ this one


----------



## Fleetwood Rider




----------



## baggedout81




----------



## baggedout81

Slowed


----------



## wet-n-wild

I really like the trick daddy song but can't find it anywhere. Where can i get this song??


----------



## stympy

check this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ebc6YU_z5M


----------



## dlimer279

BAK IN TH DAY CRUZEN SFV EVRYBUDY BUMPIN X-CLAN 2 THE EAST BLACKWARDS A CUPLE GOOD TRAX ON THERE


----------



## Nicotine

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=np3pU-dLok4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEBoVhx_hDk

some DNB has some crazy lows, esp the classic dnb raggae jungle. I know it's not hip hop - but it's all about the bass:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GGU7Hq9sj_c

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZbB7jksYOpc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOAR9zT4i-8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZAbY2TVy7xQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1bqNRWhGDw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4snEbVqsFo4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIqrvUqp7Ok


----------



## Peezy_420




----------



## Peezy_420

don't know if its a repost but :wow:

2wIxoQXOJwA


----------



## Peezy_420

4AC8F5dc6rk


----------



## umlolo

Dj laz mami el *****, journey into bass
Kid sensation back to boom 
Code red don't get caught slippin 
Fu schnickens


----------



## Peezy_420




----------



## Blvdking62

WW3 - Ruff Ryders


----------



## MR.SKAMS

Bang Bang!!!


----------



## shystie69

OOOOOHHHHHHH EEEESSSEEE WWWWEEEYYYY !!!!:roflmao:


----------



## Peezy_420

bob :uh: bangs though


----------



## baggedout81

The state of hip-hop has went to shit these days


----------



## Fleetwood Rider




----------



## Fleetwood Rider




----------



## djmikethecholodj

cl1965ss said:


> CUT IT UP DEAF CD BY DJ JEALOUS J.
> 
> I MIGHT BE SHOWIN MY AGE ON THIS ONE.



Yes you are, but yup, that was a bad ass piece of work. Uh, my uncle told me about it.


----------



## Peezy_420

baggedout81 said:


> The state of hip-hop has went to shit these days


:rofl:


qfR00nu5xQw


----------



## baggedout81




----------



## baggedout81




----------



## O.G.

Sorry to lazy to get the video links but 
WC Look At Me ft. Ice Cube & The Game How We Do


----------



## Peezy_420




----------



## AronG87

Now its on-tech n9ne super hyphy-keak da sneak just clownin-wc


----------



## Fleetwood Rider

*My woofer beat at a frequency that a bitch done came on it*


----------



## 83lowlow

baggedout81 said:


> The state of hip-hop has went to shit these days


X2


----------



## baggedout81




----------



## baggedout81




----------



## buzzy wuzzy

my fella motowner Jeff knows about Kraftwerk: it's more fun to compute


----------



## Peezy_420

baggedout81 said:


>


:ugh: :ugh:


----------



## Fleetwood Rider




----------



## mrdramaboxx

[youtube}WyK_zZCnhW4http://youtu.be/WyK_zZCnhW4" frameborder="0">


----------



## mrdramaboxx




----------



## mrdramaboxx




----------



## Fleetwood Rider




----------



## Peezy_420




----------



## elphoenixquetzal

what do you guys use to download the music from you tube to your computer or iTunes??


----------



## Peezy_420

elphoenixquetzal said:


> what do you guys use to download the music from you tube to your computer or iTunes??


I use http://www.youtube-mp3.com just copy and paste the youtube link, convert, and save.


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

Peezy_420 said:


> I use http://www.youtube-mp3.com just copy and paste the youtube link, convert, and save.


 cool thanks will try it out


----------



## Jenidezo

Revitatone contains dermatologist proven skin rejuvenating formula that will reduce your wrinkles and fine lines. It will give you younger looking skin and remove clogged pores and saggy skin. This product will hydrate and moisturize your skin.

http://bitly.com/bundles/francikaughn/1


----------



## elphoenixquetzal

elphoenixquetzal said:


> cool thanks will try it out


 oh well my antivirus wont let me down it


----------



## mrdramaboxx




----------



## mrdramaboxx




----------



## mrdramaboxx




----------



## chaddubbs86

jj fad supersonic


----------



## johnnie65

Easy e- boyz n the hood

Bone thugs n harmony- thuggish ruggish bone
- days of our lives (set it off soundtrack) on of my favorites. Shit hits hard.
- breakdown ( W/ Mariah Carey)

Rodney o and joe Cooley- ever lasting bass

Master p - burbs and lacs

Twistsa and speedknot mobsters- monsterbility 


These to just name a few. But there's so many!


----------



## Peezy_420




----------



## 1low78carlo

elphoenixquetzal said:


> oh well my antivirus wont let me down it


 vidtomp3.com it works the same, copy url paste and it downloads the mp3 of the audio


----------



## Fleetwood Rider




----------



## G-TIMES 559

Lil rue-wussup (decaf)


----------



## Dysfunctional73

This is probably my favorite CD


----------



## Dysfunctional73

From volume II


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$

uffin: what about sir mix a lot my posse on broadway


----------



## E$TE*LADO*CUSTOM$

Easy E; boys in the hood, I rather fuck you!


----------



## SANDALWOODCG

TI - Let my beat pound


----------



## Peezy_420




----------



## Tony_jr_LGND

I don't know if it's been said but Three 6 mafia - late nite tip and YG's album My Krazy Life is full of trunk music


----------



## Tony_jr_LGND

Dru Down - Pimp of da year


----------



## Peezy_420




----------



## Peezy_420




----------



## Fleetwood Rider




----------



## djmikethecholodj

Flash drives available. 1,400 songs for $50+shipping. Pm your order or call me 323 557.2854 Mike


----------



## oneeightseven3

:happysad:


----------



## Jeff Rohrer

djmikethecholodj said:


> Flash drives available. 1,400 songs for $50+shipping. Pm your order or call me 323 557.2854 Mike


 Or we can download everything for free


----------

